# new 100l tank...from start to finish



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hi all, id like to share my story of my first tank from nothing but an empty glass tank to fully fledged aquarium!!!! im not sure if it will be of interest to any one but as its my first as i go along i hope someone might add pointers to things i may have missed/ ideas for improvment.

so my heater and filter have arrived so im going to start cycling the tank tonight!!! i will upload pictures as i go.....as it stands its got a couple hides and plants, but not all what will be in there plus no background/sand. im waiting on the glass pebbles and sand to arrive in the next couple of days. 
i also have; food (pellet, flake, live), net, long air stone (waiting for the pump to arrive), thermostat, test kit and other various lotions and potions.

tonight im going to fill half the tank with water from our turtle tank and the other half with treated tap water. im also going to get a couple fish: either barbs, tetra or danios to kick it all off with the help of the established water.

part 2 to come soon :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool. will you be adding pics to this thread or your gallery ? would be nice to just have them in here ? (just throwing ideas) ill for sure read  have a good day!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Molly Man (Dec 7, 2010)

I Look forward to seeing it progress. 
Godspeed 
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pictures!!


----------



## roland0 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck! Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

how do i add pictures to the thread? i only managed to get one rubbish picture this morning as the cat came in all bashed up, think hes been hit by a car  ....ill take a load more tonight and add them.

part 2

so i added a live plant, 3 danios and a grey bristlenose pleco after ages and ages of ferrying bowls of water into the tank....i totally forgot a really important thing; a bucket!!! so i had to use a glorified washing up bowl and it took forever!! by the end i was actually sweating! anyway i floated the fish and when they were released they seemed to look around and be like wow look at all this space!! there loving the current being made by the filter above water, but its going to be submerged once ive got the air stone up and running. I also have a 3D background to go in the side of the tank and a few big pebbles and slate to make hides. I shall take pics of each stage....stay tuned


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

zero said:


> how do i add pictures to the thread? i only managed to get one rubbish picture this morning as the cat came in all bashed up, think hes been hit by a car  ....ill take a load more tonight and add them.
> 
> part 2
> 
> so i added a live plant, 3 danios and a grey bristlenose pleco after ages and ages of ferrying bowls of water into the tank....i totally forgot a really important thing; a bucket!!! so i had to use a glorified washing up bowl and it took forever!! by the end i was actually sweating! anyway i floated the fish and when they were released they seemed to look around and be like wow look at all this space!! there loving the current being made by the filter above water, but its going to be submerged once ive got the air stone up and running. I also have a 3D background to go in the side of the tank and a few big pebbles and slate to make hides. I shall take pics of each stage....stay tuned


use {img}link{/img} and replace the {} with [].


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm really rubbish with computers.....can u explain in more detail please??$


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Every image on the internet has a url associated with. For example the url for this forum is www.aquariumforum.com. 

So what you want to do is find the url associated with the image you want to use. As an example I will be using http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/fish-with-hands1.jpg

so take the tags given above. and use them as such.

{img}http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/fish-with-hands1.jpg{/img}

now just replace { and replace it with [ and take } and replace it with ]

you will end up with 









also can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh i see!!! haha, ok that i can do....i think!

what is that in the picture????? i need one!!!!

didnt get round to do anymore to the fish tank yesterday as the turtles needed a water change.....stay tuned!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

its really hard to take pictures of the tank due to the reflection but heres what ive taken so far:

the image didnt load!!! im going to tryout other ways


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

so ive not updated in a while as my baby oscar got attacked so had to be moved to this tank to heel....and hes still here!!! So not done much to it but ive made some modifications which ill post pictures of next. what my plan is to get a bit of bogwood that looks like a tree trunk (which ive found, just need to wait till the end of the auction for it to be sent) and make a canopy of moss to make it look like the top of a tree and put it in the middle at the back behind the bridge. Im ordering loads of green and blue glass pebbles to look like a stream to go under the bridge and will line the ‘stream’ with small grey pebbles if possible im going to try and find ones that look like small slabs.....also need a background, ive found one with the bottom half white pebbles and the top light blue which i quite like but not sure if it will go with my eventual idea. Ive added a pile of really Pretty stones for the guppy fry to go to when they are born (ill get close up picture) and i cant think of anything else atm. Oh yeah im moving the heater to the side of the tank behind the green plant as it look rubbish where it is. Ive also got a 24” airstone to put in there going along most of the back wall but i need to find the connector. At the moment there’s only a small one, 4” .
finaly worked out how to upload pics!!!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

zero said:


> oh i see!!! haha, ok that i can do....i think!
> 
> what is that in the picture????? i need one!!!!
> 
> didnt get round to do anymore to the fish tank yesterday as the turtles needed a water change.....stay tuned!


Sorry about the super late response, but the fish is called an Axolotl


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ive found axolotl for sale....guna get another tank and get a couple!!!!!

anyway, i added some bog wood last night and moved the plants about....it seems to be taking on a theme of its own and not what i originally had in mind for the set up. think i may just go with the flow with this one and forget about the original idea as i like how the woods looking in there. my next plan of action is when i get some dwarf hair grass for the nano tank ill take a couple bits and add some to the corner of the bridge, also to get some whisteria i think it is or hyasinth, anyway the floating plants for guppy fry and slowly replace the fake plants with live ones if all goes well in my 90litre test tank. ive also found a 2meter long LED light strip that ill be adding the whole way round the top of the tank under the lid.

rubbish picture that doesnt do the tank justice.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

The tank is looking good Justine! Keep it up, I can't wait to see it later on.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

once i get the big old oscar out of there i can start adding depth to it. the wood was going to go in my 90litre and it still might.....so many possiblilites! and i cant decided which tank to work on first! guess i gota get my 90litre planted then i can leave it for a while and get this finished! stay tuned!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

went to china town on saturday and found mini lanterns so i brought a few to stick to the lid!!! going to look so cool!!! i brought 6 so will clean them then space them across the lid to look like a string of lanterns hung across the bridge. my little tanks starting to come togeather! next on the list is some fu dogs that ill place at the front on either side of the tank (will hide the plant pots), i have them tattooed on my back so thought it best to have some in the tank too! ill post pics tomorrow once there in the tank.


----------

